# Equipment of the Primarchs



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been trying to find a list of all the equipment the Primarchs had as well as any names that go along with them. Would apriciate help filling the list in. I'll edit the post so there is a nice complete list. (if there isn't one already)

Sanguinius: Sword- "The Blade Encarmine" / Spear- "The Spear of Telesto" / gun?

Leman Russ: Frostblade- "Mjalnar" / Spear- "Spear of Russ" / fancy bolter or storm bolter / Belt- "Belt of Russ" / Wolves- Ferki and Gerki / Helmate- Wolf helm of Russ/ Wolf tail talisman / Wolf tooth neclace

Jaghatai Khan: Scimitar- ??? / bow and arrow- ??? (did he really have this or was that just an artests rendering) / razorback/rhino/predator tank- ??? (not sure which or if it was his or he just got on it for the battle)

Vulkan: Large Hammer- ??? / Duel small hammers- ??? / sword- ??? / Spear- "Spear of Vulkan" / Cape- "Kesare's Mantle" / Flamer gauntlet- "Gauntlet of the Forge" / Flamer pistol- ??? / Ferrus's pistol- ??? / Symbolic hammer- "Vulkan's Sigil"

Magnus the Red: Chain ax- ??? / staff- ??? / gun- ???

Angron: 2 chain axes- "Gorefather" and "Gorechild" / 2 handed chain ax- "Brazentooth" / plasma pistol?

Horus: Lightning claw with combi bolter- "Talon of Horus" / Power mace- ??? / Golden sword-??? / Terminator armor- ???

Rogal Dorn: Spear- "Soulspear" / Giant chain sword- ??? / Sword- ??? / pistol- ???

Ferus Manus: Living metal fists / Hammer- "Forgebreaker" / Gun?

Mortarion: Scythe- "Manreaper" / Energy Pistol- "Lantern" / Heavy collar that emits poison gas / Globe-shaped brass censers filled with poison gas / Brass and bare steel power armor

Corax: Duel lightning claws- possibly "Raven Talons" / Whip- "Tyrant Whip" / heavy bolter- Not sure if the bolter was special or not or even "his" / Bladed jump pack- ???

Fulgrim: Sword- "Fireblade" / Deamon sword- "Blade of Laeran" / Poison Blade- The Anathame / Gun?

Nighthaunter: Lightning claws- ??? / Gun?

Roboute Guilliman: Gladius- Agiselus / Duel Powerfists- "Gauntlets of Ultramar" / Gun?

Perturabo: Hammer- "Forgebreaker" / Gun?

Lion El Jonson: Sword- "Lion Sword" / Helmate- "Lion Helm" / Gun?

Lorgar: Crozius Arcanum- "Illuminarum" / Gun?

Alpharius: Gladius- ??? / Multi-headed flail- ??? / Gun- ???

Emperor: Flaming Sword- ??? / lighting claw or power fist- ??? / Gun? / Terminator Armor


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Green is stuff i need help with. Also it doesn't have to be just weapons. any notable items they had that was unique to them or had a name of its own would be appreciated.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Magnus has 1 Egypt style bladed staff.

Vulkan also had a specially crafted gun made by Ferris though the name isn't stated.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> Magnus has 1 Egypt style bladed staff.
> 
> Vulkan also had a specially crafted gun made by Ferris though the name isn't stated.


Do you have any more info on the magnus staff like a description?


I recall hearing something about the Ferris made gun now that you mention it. was it a bolt gun?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

For the staff I would use something like what is found on the Tomb Kings:










or 










Those are what I imagine his staff would look like.

As for the gun, they mention it in Fulgrim. It has a dragon shaped barrel (like Lascannon for a CSM Land Raider)with a top loading magazine, but I got no picture I could use a suggestion.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Klaivex said:


> Vulkan: Relic blade- "Spear of Vulkan" / Cape- "Kesare's Mantle" / Flamer gauntlet- "Gauntlet of the Forge" / ???- "Chalice of Fire" / ???- "Eye of Vulkan" / ???- "Engine of Woes" / ???- "Obsidian Chariot" / ???- "Unbound Flame" / ???- "Song of Entropy"


All of these might not be actual equipment used by Vulkan. The "Chalice of Fire" and the "Eye of Vulkan" have both been found. The Chalice is a Forgeship used by the Salamanders to make their equipment, and the Eye is a orbital defense laser platform. The other items are most likely larger items like vehicles (the Engine of Woes and the Obsidian Chariot seem to fit that), or space based weaponry (Unbound Flame may be a Battle Barge and the Song of Entropy may be an exterminatus caliber weapon).

But the 4 that are unnamed you won't find an answer to at the current time. We have not been told what they are in the fluff yet, though maybe we'll see another item at the end of the Tomb of Fire trilogy.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> All of these might not be actual equipment used by Vulkan. The "Chalice of Fire" and the "Eye of Vulkan" have both been found. The Chalice is a Forgeship used by the Salamanders to make their equipment, and the Eye is a orbital defense laser platform. The other items are most likely larger items like vehicles (the Engine of Woes and the Obsidian Chariot seem to fit that), or space based weaponry (Unbound Flame may be a Battle Barge and the Song of Entropy may be an exterminatus caliber weapon).
> 
> But the 4 that are unnamed you won't find an answer to at the current time. We have not been told what they are in the fluff yet, though maybe we'll see another item at the end of the Tomb of Fire trilogy.


Good to know. I've never been super interested in vulkan so i haven't done much reading on him but i'm starting to dig him a bit more.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> As for the gun, they mention it in Fulgrim. It has a dragon shaped barrel (like Lascannon for a CSM Land Raider)with a top loading magazine, but I got no picture I could use a suggestion.


If it has a magazine i'm guessing it has to be a fancy bolter of sorts. I've read descriptions of him having a pistol that "shot flames" so i thought that was it but he must just have a whole bunch of different toys.

Also...

Come on Russ fans! There a a billion of you out there. What was his gun like?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't forget the Spear of Russ. haha after remembering i read something about it I researched this, i found this from Lexicanum: "Russ never took to the weapon. He would often lose it on battlefields or forget it in conference chambers and he carried it only to please the Emperor. Indeed, the 13th Company seemed amused by the fact that the current Space Wolves view the relic with such awe"


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

Klaivex said:


> Come on Russ fans! There a a billion of you out there. What was his gun like?


His gun was no doubt the most awesome gun there ever was, or ever will be, and it had the word "wolf" several times in it's name.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

crabpuff said:


> Don't forget the Spear of Russ. haha after remembering i read something about it I researched this, i found this from Lexicanum: "Russ never took to the weapon. He would often lose it on battlefields or forget it in conference chambers and he carried it only to please the Emperor. Indeed, the 13th Company seemed amused by the fact that the current Space Wolves view the relic with such awe"


Ha! Is that really a thing? How stupid! Thanks for the input though.

Did all the primarchs have spears because i did see somewhere that _i think it was_ dorn that may have had a fancy named spear as well but couldn't find anything to back it up?


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

harlokin said:


> His gun was no doubt the most awesome gun there ever was, or ever will be, and it had the word "wolf" several times in it's name.


The Wulfen Wolfgun Of Wolfloving Wolfiness? Wolf.

It was somewhat like Gary Larson's Dobie-matic, except it fired rabid wolves instead of dobermans. Wolves with steel teeth. Wolves with steel teeth and lazer eyes. Wolves with steel teeth and lazer eyes and bolter rounds in their mouths, so every time they barked they barked bolter rounds.

(You know, if you write 'wolf' enough times it stops sounding like a real word...)


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

crabpuff said:


> Don't forget the Spear of Russ. haha after remembering i read something about it I researched this, i found this from Lexicanum: "Russ never took to the weapon. He would often lose it on battlefields or forget it in conference chambers and he carried it only to please the Emperor. Indeed, the 13th Company seemed amused by the fact that the current Space Wolves view the relic with such awe"


Its snippets of fluff, the small things like the above, that have a massive impact on my love for all W40k fluff/writings.

Its all in the detail


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dorn had a sword (which was broken up and turned into Emperor's Champion black swords) and the Soulspear. He also had a pistol that could blow a hole clean through an astartes head. Corax has sharp as hell wings attached to his back pack.

Think someone also had a pistol crafted by Vulkan or Ferrus as well, can't remember who though.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Alpharius was armed and armoured like a standard marine (Gladius and bolter) though some dipictions give him a multi-headed flail.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Its getting there. Strange how many loyalists have spears... 

How about who is in power/artificer armor vs terminator armor?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember from the old gamesday diorama, that The Khan rode to battle on a Rhino heh.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I remember from the old gamesday diorama, that The Khan rode to battle on a Rhino heh.


Was it a rhino or a razorback? i have it as a razorback because i thought that's what it was but were razorbacks even around during the heresy? they are a newer than rhinos.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Razorbacks weren't around during the heresy, yeah. It could of been a predator though.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Klaivex said:


> Thanks for the input. Its getting there. Strange how many loyalists have spears...
> 
> How about who is in power/artificer armor vs terminator armor?


I think all of the Primarchs wore custom suits most similiar to artificer armour. Horus got some tactical dreadnought armour around the time the Heresy started.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> I think all of the Primarchs wore custom suits most similiar to artificer armour. Horus got some tactical dreadnought armour around the time the Heresy started.


So Horus was the only one with terminator armor? That surprises me.
Did any of their armors have fancy names?

A few other questions:
The emps claw thing... if it a power fist, lightning claw or a lightning fist?

Khan stood on top of a tank during the battle for terra. Lexicanum and 40k wiki say it was a razorback but i didn't think they were around during the heresy. Was it a rhino or predator or was it really a early razorback?

anything else?


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

The lion was also equipped with Awesome. It gives him the ability to just say F#%# it ill just wait out time until the end of days, while the other primarchs ran away like scared little girls when shit got real in the emperium.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Horus appeared, wearing a jet black suit of tactical dreadnought armor gifted to him by the fabricator general of mars himself.

Also, many references are made to the Emperor of Mankind wearing a suit of tactical dreadnought armor. In the description for the crux terminatus, it says that each carries a sliver of the terminator armour worn by the emperor.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Apparently Horus had a golden sword that ferrus made for him. Strange that there is no image of him without his mace.


----------

